# Bambino Plus



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Seen a few threads where people were looking for these below the inflated current market prices

https://velocoffee.ie/collections/sage-bean-to-cup-coffee-machines/products/the-bambino-plus-by-sage

£261 from this place with free shipping, seems to be only the blue at this price


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks for heads up. I contacted Lakeland and they agreed to price match so got it for £261 with their 3 Yr warranty. So happy with that as this is my first ever machine.


----------



## superbean (Oct 28, 2020)

Shame. I just called to ask for the same but they won't do the price match. 😑


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

superbean said:


> Shame. I just called to ask for the same but they won't do the price match. 😑


 That's disappointing

They just asked me for the link and after they checked price and shipping (free) agreed to match it. It is only the blue one though.


----------



## superbean (Oct 28, 2020)

Fiyo said:


> That's disappointing
> 
> They just asked me for the link and after they checked price and shipping (free) agreed to match it. It is only the blue one though.


 Yeah I checked on the Damson Blue. Unfortunately guy on the phone wasn't exactly enthusiastic when I asked for a price match (hadn't even mention what product it was) guess I was just unlucky. He said to just buy from Velo if it's such a good offer.. was a bit rude I thought.. oh well I did want the 3 year warranty but it's such a great price in the current situation... just that it's not my most preferred colour 😅


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

I did the whole thing on a chat. Had to try 3 times cos it kept ending the chat when they went away to check the link but finally got it all checked and agreed on the 3rd go Only phoned once price match agreed so I could place order. Maybe try again tomorrow via chat and just include the link and and ask if they can match it. Worth a try.


----------



## superbean (Oct 28, 2020)

The annoying thing is I actually started on a chat with the links like you said, on the chat the customer service said they can price match but that I had to call up to place the order and then when I called up, the guy said they can't do it. So basically wasted my time.

I don't think I'll bother again, I'm in no real rush and a bit annoyed with the whole process with Lakeland tbh. I even said I know someone who got price matched just yesterday and he said well they got lucky then(!) Just poor customer service.


----------



## howza123 (Oct 30, 2020)

I also tried this over the chat, was told the T&Cs are only for UK retailer. Worth a try though!


----------

